# Home gym..... Equipment??



## wlaffey2005 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

You lot are always very helpful on here....

What it is is basically my gym is crap..... only dumbells as free weights and two cable machines... no barbells or anything.

If I was to set up a full set up in my shed , what equipment would be necessary ? . I wanna work out financially whether it

is worth it...?

Thanks.

Bit of background ive been working out for 9months weigh roughly 80kg @ 6ft , would like to bulk up to be honest.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Power rack, bench, bar and weights

All you need for now


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Power rack, bench, bar and weights
> 
> All you need for now


What he said.

You can progress plenty with that lot


----------



## wlaffey2005 (Dec 15, 2010)

so no dumbells lads?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Dumbbells are a usefull tool.

V expensive for a rack of them though.

Olympic dumbbell handles are more cost effective,but not all exercises can be done using them


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A grand will get most if not all you need & then some

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php is a decent starting point


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

No need for dumbbells but they could come in handy.

I made do with bench, olympic bar + weights, dumbbells. You don't need a power rack if your bench has a stand and you can put it all the way up, thats what i did for squats.

My dads just gone and bought a load of crap, one of which being a squat rack, its a horrible width though, can't bench in it and have to bring my hands far closer to me when racking and unracking for squats.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah a set of dumbells would be good but the basics if free weights bench and rack. If you get enough weights this should keep you happy for a few years at min. With a rack you can do some pull ups and dips on it too plus you can curl in it !!!!!


----------



## wlaffey2005 (Dec 15, 2010)

whats wrong with dumb bell bars which you just change the weight yourself... I'll probably only range from 10 20kg starting out... Im not the strongest lads!!!! ha ha


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

wlaffey2005 said:


> whats wrong with dumb bell bars which you just change the weight yourself... I'll probably only range from 10 20kg starting out... Im not the strongest lads!!!! ha ha


There is nothing wrong with them but get the spin lock ones for safety reasons. Have a search for 18" long ones so you will be able to fit quite a few plates on them.


----------

